# Steam



## svenyboy123 (9. März 2007)

ich hab ein problem wenn ich mein freund adde bei steam dann wollen wir was spielen er geht ins spiele rein und ich kann nicht gucken was er spielt aber bei den anderen freunden geht das alles 

bitte helft mir ist das bei euch auch?


----------



## Maik (9. März 2007)

Hi,

ich kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, dennoch möchte ich darum bitten, in deinen Beiträgen die Netiquette #15 bzgl. der Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Vielen Dank!


----------



## RippingBull (9. März 2007)

hmm hast du auch des Game das er spielt?

Ansonsten würde mir nichts einfallen.

Mfg


----------



## svenyboy123 (9. März 2007)

ja habe ich


----------



## elmyth (9. März 2007)

Hat er dich vielleicht nicht korrekt autorisiert?


----------



## svenyboy123 (9. März 2007)

wie autoriesiert


----------



## RippingBull (9. März 2007)

Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig einladet muss man das ja auch annehmen ;-) aber wenn du ihn siehst sollte das ja der Fall sein.


----------



## svenyboy123 (9. März 2007)

nur wenn er spielt kann ich nicht sehen was er spielt und ihn was schreiben


----------



## pamax (9. März 2007)

Hi,

dass du ihm nichts schreiben kannst, während er spielt ist normal. Da kannst du höchstens Xfire benutzen, dass ist ein kostenloses Spiele-Chat-Programm.

pMx


----------



## svenyboy123 (9. März 2007)

ja das habe ich aber er macht das nie an kann man das problem nicht bei steam losen


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (9. März 2007)

Du wurdest im 2. Post auf die Netiquette hier im Forum hingewiesen, das hier ist nicht das Forum von CS-Expert.... und das ist auch gut so...
Beachte die Klein- und Großschreibung.. dann hilft man dir evtl auch weiter..

MFG
Sandro


----------



## Maik (9. März 2007)

Da du scheinbar nicht gewillt bist, dich hier an die Netiquette zu halten, mache ich den Thread an dieser Stelle dicht.



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. *"Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.*
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html



*closed*


----------

